# Problem mit ASUS P5N32 E-SLI



## Feomar (18. August 2010)

Also
Ich habe das oben genannte Mainboard mit einem Quadcore Q6600 einer 8800 GTX und 4 GB RAM von einem Bekannten erstanden. 
Dieser meinte ich muss bei dem MoBo das BIOS neu flashen, da er es schon mal versucht hat und es dabei aber schief gegangen ist.

Nunja hab das MoBo aufgebaut mit CPU, GraKa, RAM, Tastatur und USB-Stick( da is das BIOS drauf) 

Nunja. Das ernüchternde Ergebnis ist, dass das MoBo gar nix sagt. Die Lüfter springen an und arbeiten, aber mehr passiert nicht.

Nun habe ich gelesen, dass es bei dem Board ein"Crash Free Bios 2" gibt. Also Laufwerk drangehangen und: Siehe da: direkt nach dem einschalten, meldet sich das Laufwerk und sucht ne CD.

Da ich und mein Bekannter die MoBo CD nicht haben, hab ich bei ASUS angerufen um mir ne CD zuschicken zu lassen. Der sagte erst mal "Neee wir schicken keine CD`s" Aber er gab mir einen Tipp: Das Crash Free Bios funktioniert auch ohne die Hersteller-CD, da sich das MoBo nur das Bios auf der CD sucht. 
Nunja ich hab dann das neueste BIOS auf CD gebrannt und es damit versucht, doch es hat nicht hingehauen. 

Jetzt brauch ich DRINGEND RAT. Bitte helft mir

THX im Voraus
LG


----------

